# New arrivals



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

I had a pigeon family grow up on my balcony. It's been 2 months since the babies hatched and they've long since left the nest. It was great fun watching them grow up and learn to fly.

They all still return everyday for a few hours and just hang around on the balcony. I leave some seeds out for them, so that is probably the main reason. The chicks were originally laid in a flower box and the Dad sits in the spot where they are laid for hours cooing away most days. Mom often joins him in the flower box, but is usually just there feeding.

So does this mean they are going to lay so more eggs soon or is it impossible to tell? Perhaps they have another nest somewhere else, although I don't understand why they spend so much time together here without one of them looking after that nest. Or would they usually keep the same nest i.e the flower box on my balcony. I'd love to have some more chicks grow up. It was really quite exciting, but I can't help thinking that me being around will probably disturb their thoughts. As it's a small apartment they can constantly see me moving around inside and it unnerves them.

Is there anyway to tame these pigeons? I don't imagine so. They have been around for 3 months now and they still flinch whenever they see me. 

Another rather odd question. After the chicks had flown away the flower box was caked in a good layer of pigeon poop. I decided to clean it up and showelled all the poop into a bucket (to possibly use as fertiliser later). I then neatened up the soil in the flower box and left the bucket of poop on the balcony. Well the Dad seems to like this bucket and often sits in there too. What is especially strange is that the bucket is quite deep and so from in the bucket he can't see out. Would the poop attract him to the bucket?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your kindness and cocnern over these birds.

It is good that they remain wild, if you tame them it would not be in their best interest, as they need to have a natural fear of humans, since there are humans that treat them terrible. Also, if you move out, what would become of them?

Couples will naturally sit and coo together, and act like they are having a meeting of minds, the males and hens will crouch down with their heads together, this is just around the time they will start mating again.

I don't think the bird actually is attracted to the poop, he may just enjoy the bucket, and is looking for a new ideal nest box, and finds the deep bucket more secure. If you don't want them laying eggs, or there is no cover from rain or predators, I would remove it now.


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Trees

The birds are doing well. Still no more babies. Mom and Dad pigeon still spend a great deal of time in the flower box. I've stopped feeding them as regularly as I'm often away and I don't really want them to become dependent on me.

The babies are now three months old and come around looking for food too. The parents usually chase them away though. There is a definite hierachy, especially as the bigger baby (Bangers) often chases the smaller one away.

Some more questions:
In the last couple of days Mom has spent a large amount of time here on her own. Does that mean she is about to lay eggs, or perhaps that Dad is looking after some eggs somewhere else?

I can't wait to see more babies. Will they lay them in the same place again, i.e. on my balcony?

Should I be feeding them or not. If I do I'm worried they become dependent on me. If not, they tend to eat all the green off my plants in the flower beds.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It is possible she is getting ready to lay more eggs, if she is quietly brooding (sitting in one place). She will lay her eggs where she feels most secure, preferably under cover from rain and wind and predators. If not, she may just be enjoying her time and looking for food while her husband is on nest duty somewhere else. Or he is taking care of a set of chicks they had elsewhere, and she is getting ready to lay eggs.

I would continue to feed them, but only enough as they will eat, that there is no left overs. They will appreciate some food and water, especially if there are new babies coming.


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Trees

Thanks for the replies again. I still have a whole family of pigeons popping in for food everyday. Mom and Dad spend ages here and Dad chases the youngsters away if they arrive when he is here. Still no babies so perhaps they are waiting till next summer.

Today I saw some interesting behaviour though. Mom had her head down Dad's throat kind of like when he used to feed the babies. Is this normal, or is it some kind of courting behaviour. I just realised I haven't given them water for ages. Perhaps this is her way of getting some liquid.

Any ideas?


----------

